# TT-RS New Car Problems



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Since I took possession of my car I've put about 175 miles on it. Everything seems ok and no engine lights are coming on. However, I just noticed today that when I'm driving in fourth gear at about 2.5k rpms, I give it some gas and just as the turbo starts to spool, and *durning* the 1 sec turbo lag period, I notice a kind of shuttering effect for a second. Right as the turbo spools it goes away. Does it in or out of sport mode and I can replicate the same effect in other gears like 2nd or third almost every time. Only seems to do it when the turbo spools in the 2-3k rpm range. Also I don't recall it doing this for the first 160 miles or so...seems like its just started. 

The car was warmed up, the outside air temp was about 70 degrees and I haven't been driving the car hard, just bursts here and there and speeds up to 80-90 a few times. 

Thoughts? Or have any of you experienced this sort of thing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Have the dealer check for codes, could be getting some misfires, that's quite a bit of load on the engine at that point


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Have the dealer check for codes, could be getting some misfires, that's quite a bit of load on the engine at that point


When you refer to "quite a bit of load" do you mean how it's being broken in...80-90 mph speeds, etc? I would think the engine could handle a few bursts of those type of speeds for a few seconds during break in period. 

And that shuttering doesn't sound like a timing misfire but I could be wrong. It also feels like the same feeling when traction control on a car engages and there's a pause while the car does its thing to regain traction. 

Also, if there was something wrong is it possible no check engine type light would come on but it would still log a code indicating a potential problem?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Could that be the haldex awd engaging? At speed it is supposed to disengage for better gas mileage. Not sure if you are supposed to be able to feel it though. I have never had a car with a haldex. I will try and see if I get the same behavior.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

fjork_duf said:


> Could that be the haldex awd engaging? At speed it is supposed to disengage for better gas mileage. Not sure if you are supposed to be able to feel it though. I have never had a car with a haldex. I will try and see if I get the same behavior.


That could be a possibility. Im not sure how the haldex works in detail and to your point so its hard to say. Seems like its coming more from the engine bay but it's really hard to tell. 

That would be great though if you can see if you can replicate. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

I mean that as boost comes on in 4th gear you're hitting peak torque, that's a high load on the engine since it is at low rpm. Misfires like that on my old TT felt a lot like a drivetrain component slipping. And yes you could have faults without getting a cel.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I mean that as boost comes on in 4th gear you're hitting peak torque, that's a high load on the engine since it is at low rpm. Misfires like that on my old TT felt a lot like a drivetrain component slipping. And yes you could have faults without getting a cel.


John, the way you described your old TT with the feeling of drive train slip is kind of what I'm experiencing. Another way to describe it is like if you were to run out of gas and you feel the car pulsating as the last bit of fuel is used...that's kind of another way to describe it but it's very slight not as dramatic as when you run out of gas. 

I didn't realize that it would be high load at low rpm but I understand now. 

Thanks for this. I'm thinking that's what's going on or something along those lines...still going to take it in to have it checked out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Not that this is a new car problem but how is this for my 2nd day driving it. Figures...

It didn't cause air to leak but I'm still going to have to buy a new tire. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

That is definitely not normal and does sound like a misfire. All of us with mkI TT's have experienced this at some point so we understand the feeling. I don't know the 2.5 well enough yet and how all the sensors are interacting with each other but it may be a bad plug or coil pack. It happens right out of the box sometimes. Trip to the dealer should sort it out.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> That is definitely not normal and does sound like a misfire. All of us with mkI TT's have experienced this at some point so we understand the feeling. I don't know the 2.5 well enough yet and how all the sensors are interacting with each other but it may be a bad plug or coil pack. It happens right out of the box sometimes. Trip to the dealer should sort it out.


Thanks for the input. Will def go to dealer. I would think with all of the sensors it would throw a warning light. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

J662 said:


> Thanks for the input. Will def go to dealer. I would think with all of the sensors it would throw a warning light.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Hmm. Mine does something that I always thought was a little strange and I really don't know how to describe it. If I give it only a slight amount of gas, without building boost, it has a tiny hesitation. Like it wasn't sure if I really wanted to go or not. Or maybe it built a tiny bit of boost, but then stopped because I didn't give it the beans. I don't know. It's small and it doesn't happen when I give it full gas, so I never worried about it. Maybe it's the same thing that you're experiencing, but maybe not. Yours seems to happen under full throttle.

- Jeremy -


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

After driving around this weekend I am almost certain the pause is a small bit of turbo lag and the awd engaging. I wouldn't worry. However each car is different it's worth it to have the techs take a look in case it is something.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Hmm. Mine does something that I always thought was a little strange and I really don't know how to describe it. If I give it only a slight amount of gas, without building boost, it has a tiny hesitation. Like it wasn't sure if I really wanted to go or not. Or maybe it built a tiny bit of boost, but then stopped because I didn't give it the beans. I don't know. It's small and it doesn't happen when I give it full gas, so I never worried about it. Maybe it's the same thing that you're experiencing, but maybe not. Yours seems to happen under full throttle.
> 
> - Jeremy -


That seems to be similar to what you're describing. Mine happens when I am *not* giving it full throttle. As a matter of fact it's quite possible the more throttle you give the less noticeable that "problem" is. Haven't tried it though cause I'm still somewhat careful during break in period. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

fjork_duf said:


> After driving around this weekend I am almost certain the pause is a small bit of turbo lag and the awd engaging. I wouldn't worry. However each car is different it's worth it to have the techs take a look in case it is something.


Hmm. Yeah I'll have the tech check it out but it's seems as though it might be the same experience. Is that "feeling" kind of a brief shutter, like almost 3 or 4 lag pulses as opposed to 1 delay from the turbo lag? 

My sales guy set up an appt for me and arranged for a rental if need be. It goes in fri AM. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

FYI y'all. Don't pop a tire else you gonna be a waitin' a loooong time for a new tire. The Toyo r01's are a joke. Back ordered and a rip off. If you end up replacing your tires I'd recommend a more "accessible" tire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

J662 said:


> FYI y'all. Don't pop a tire else you gonna be a waitin' a loooong time for a new tire. The Toyo r01's are a joke. Back ordered and a rip off. If you end up replacing your tires I'd recommend a more "accessible" tire.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See my previous thread from months ago: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5422084-Toyo-tire-woes&highlight=toyo+tire+woes

I was able to get one overnighted via a Toyo "distributor level" dealer who mostly does big truck stuff. I was in the same situation as you, either find a new Toyo or replace all four brand new tires. 8800 miles later, I am happy with the Toyo's, when it comes time to replace them I will likely go with Hankook Ventus V12's based on good reviews, good price, and good experience on my MINI.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> See my previous thread from months ago: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5422084-Toyo-tire-woes&highlight=toyo+tire+woes
> 
> I was able to get one overnighted via a Toyo "distributor level" dealer who mostly does big truck stuff. I was in the same situation as you, either find a new Toyo or replace all four brand new tires. 8800 miles later, I am happy with the Toyo's, when it comes time to replace them I will likely go with Hankook Ventus V12's based on good reviews, good price, and good experience on my MINI.


Thanks for this. Since my post I found out the lead time is one week through the dealer. Guess I'll wait cause its not that long. Still longer than I'd like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

J662 said:


> Thanks for this. Since my post I found out the lead time is one week through the dealer. Guess I'll wait cause its not that long. Still longer than I'd like.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good news - the *Toyo Proxes T1 Sport* tires are now available from tirerack.com!


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> ... I will likely go with Hankook Ventus V12's based on good reviews, good price, and good experience on my MINI.


I just found the Toyo Proxes T1 Sport tires at tirerack.com and did a comparison of these against the Hankook Ventus V12 - the price difference is significant!

Toyo Proxes T1 Sport: *$431.00* 

Hankook Ventus V12: *$237.00 *

There seems to be very little difference between these two tires spec-wise.

What do you think of the Michelin Pilot Super Sport: *$291.00*?


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

jpkeyzer said:


> I just found the Toyo Proxes T1 Sport tires at tirerack.com and did a comparison of these against the Hankook Ventus V12 - the price difference is significant!
> 
> Toyo Proxes T1 Sport: *$431.00*
> 
> ...


But are they the R01's And NOT the AO's?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

J662 said:


> Not that this is a new car problem but how is this for my 2nd day driving it. Figures...
> 
> It didn't cause air to leak but I'm still going to have to buy a new tire.
> 
> ...


 Any thoughts on this: I "unscrewed" the screw from the tire. I used a screw driver but could have (not easily) unscrewed it with my hand. It was in about 1/2 inch into the tire but on an angle. This happened 6 days ago and the pressure is the same as before. So the question is...would you still get a new tire or does that type of puncture in the tire not compromise it? And how thick is that rubber around that area? I don't want to be taking a corner and the tire goes out on me or goes flat because of this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

J662 said:


> Any thoughts on this: I "unscrewed" the screw from the tire. I used a screw driver but could have (not easily) unscrewed it with my hand. It was in about 1/2 inch into the tire but on an angle. This happened 6 days ago and the pressure is the same as before. So the question is...would you still get a new tire or does that type of puncture in the tire not compromise it? And how thick is that rubber around that area? I don't want to be taking a corner and the tire goes out on me or goes flat because of this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 You might have a trusted tire shop (i.e. one that won't automatically try to sell you a new tire) take it off and examine it from the inside. As noted in my original thread, the tech that changed my damaged tire told me after dismounting it that the wound was superficial. I suspect if your's didn't go through the carcass, the tire is probably fine. 
As an aside, people get tires patched all the time and continue to use them. The notion that one tiny screw or nail ruins the tire seems to run rampant mostly amongst people who can afford to buy new tires without thought, less fortunate people fix them. Count me amongst the folks who believe that a skilled tire tech can fix a small blemish and the tire will be fine for the rest of its treadlife. YMMV.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

J662 said:


> But are they the R01's And NOT the AO's?


 Per TireRack, the "AO" designates that this is a tire specifically for Audi. 

Other examples given were: 

"PO" for Porsche 
"MO" for Mercedes-Benz 

So this must be the R01.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

fjork_duf said:


> Could that be the haldex awd engaging? At speed it is supposed to disengage for better gas mileage. Not sure if you are supposed to be able to feel it though. I have never had a car with a haldex. I will try and see if I get the same behavior.


 So I brought the car in today and was able to reproduce the issue. Tech was cool and seemed pretty on the ball. He said that it def seemed like a mis fire and based on his experience he said that it could be water in the fuel. He's seen it several times. He suggested that I try a moisture removal additive. So we added it and now we'll see if that resolved it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

what kind of fuel is it anyway you are using? in canada we can get 94 octane, i can tell you it goes zoom zoom  

i would run the fuel super low to the point the gauges say 0 miles left and try a different brand of station, buy 93 if you can and havent already 

that is how they make their money, they will add a dozen gallons of water to the fuel tanks in the ground hahaha


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> what kind of fuel is it anyway you are using? in canada we can get 94 octane, i can tell you it goes zoom zoom
> 
> i would run the fuel super low to the point the gauges say 0 miles left and try a different brand of station, buy 93 if you can and havent already
> 
> that is how they make their money, they will add a dozen gallons of water to the fuel tanks in the ground hahaha


 So I just got home and now it's mis firing really bad on third and fourth gear with moderate acceleration to the point where it threw the check engine light on, started flashing an then went away. About ten mis fires each time on acceleration. Dealer wants to check codes first thing Monday. 122 miles and this sh*t happens. Oh well. Pay to play! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

It's not entirely unheard for TT rs's to have spark plug issues


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> It's not entirely unheard for TT rs's to have spark plug issues


 Interesting. Have you seen a thread about it? Hopefully they are not big issues and can be resolved quickly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

J662 said:


> So I brought the car in today and was able to reproduce the issue. Tech was cool and seemed pretty on the ball. He said that it def seemed like a mis fire and based on his experience he said that it could be water in the fuel. He's seen it several times. He suggested that I try a moisture removal additive. So we added it and now we'll see if that resolved it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Diagnosis came back:

Misfire cylinder number 5. Bad plug. Overnighting a set of plugs. Will have back tomorrow. Glad to hear its just that!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

